

The evolution of Risk (the board game) - bproper
http://defectiveyeti.com/2012/01/25/risk-legacy/

======
davesmylie
This looks like a pretty interesting change. I agree with the author in that
the long game play of the original version can be a detraction. (As I get
older with family commitments etc, finding 4 hours to sit down for a game of
risk becomes harder and harder).

I have also noticed the style of game play of me and my friends has become
more risk-averse. No body wants to make the first major attack as it's better
to sit and wait and beat on a weakened enemy. This leads to _everyone_ sitting
and waiting for someone else to make the first move which can make for even
long game play!

I'm not sure about the value of a $NZ100 game that needs to be turfed after 15
games, but as one of the comments said, if you amortize that out over 15 games
and 5 players, it's pretty cheap entertainment.

